# best lathe for bowls that runs off of 110v?



## Jimmy88 (Apr 3, 2009)

i am really getting into bowl turning and currently using an ancient delta homecraft lathe that is on its last leg and looking to get a new or newer lathe that i could turn with. inboard and or outboard. the only downside is my shop is not wired for 220 and will not be anytime soon. i know this limits my choices on a lathe so i thought i would ask everybody's opinion. looking for something with a 10" plus swing.thanks Jimmy


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Grizzly G0462 - Nothing fancy - Just a solid, dependable lathe you can count on. It has lots of power (2 hp) for a 110 volt lathe. Check my review on this lathe.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

The Jet line is also very good. Have been hearing good things about the Rikon. And like Rich says…the Grizzly model looks very well priced. I have a jet 10" and have done several bowls on it. I have the jet mainly for long spindles now as I purchased a powermatic 3520b for the larger stuff.

Be sure to cut your blank down to just the minimum with a smaller lathe and you will not have a problem turning bowls. I've turned alot of salad bowls 15" or so on the Jet with no problems. Get a good chuck (Nova or PSI are good ones) I also recommend you get a set of stub centers (both live and revolving)...You can turn a quick tenon between centers and chuck up a bowl very quickly) and a set of good turning tools (Sorby set is well priced - or buy individually), and by all means wear a faceshield….those bowl blanks can kill coming off a lathe at turning speeds.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Jet makes some really nice lathes and are used and reccomended by people at the woodturning club that I belong to. A guy turned a hollow vessel at our last meeting on a Jet 1642 the nice thing about this lathe, and some other Jet lathes, is that the headstock slides on the bed and allows you to stand at the right end of the lathe and look straight at your bowl. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jet-708360-JWL-1642-2EVS-16-X-42-EVS-Pro-Wood-Lathe-/350345301491?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5192350df3
I plan on purchasing this one.


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

My vote would go to the Nova 1624-44 or DVR lathes. I have the DVR and absolutely love it. Both have decent bowl capacity (IMO), and have swivel heads should you outgrow the 16" swing. Both run on 110V (though the DVR can be switched to 220).


----------



## 4woodturning (Mar 28, 2010)

The Jet 14"x 42" VS PRO is a 110v unit, i believe the Jet 16"x42" VS PRO is a 220v unit. if i was going with a 110v Jet 14"x42" would be my choice, i have turn on both and they are very solid lathes. Johns right about the sliding head stock is a very nice feature when bowl turning, remove tail stock, side down tool rest, slide down head stock no bed to get in your way while turning a bowls.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

FWIW - I have worked with the Jet 14" x 42" and it had a 1 hp motor. I'm used to the power of my Grizzly and I found the difference in power to be significant. Of course, power is only important when you want to remove material in a hurry.


----------



## 4woodturning (Mar 28, 2010)

I was wrong about the Jet 16×42 being a 220 units its a 115v, very sorry on wrong info. if you can afford 16X42 go for it!


----------

